# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευη πλακετων

## dal_kos

Παιδια ξερετε που μπορω να φτιαξω σχετικα οικονομικα πλακετες για smd σε συσκευασια TSSOP?

----------


## leosedf

www.circam.gr 
Χρησιμοποιούν πολύ καλά μηχανήματα CNC laser κλπ  και μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν σχεδόν σε οτιδήποτε χρειάζεσαι.
Απλά θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους για να τους πείς ακριβώς τί χρειάζεσαι για να πάρεις και κάποια τιμή.
Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία μπορεί να σου κάνει και πλακέτες με layers, solder masks,(με υλικά ποιότητας) legends και πολλά άλλα. Εχω δεί πλακέτες απο εκεί, τρομερή ποιότητα και πολύ καλές τιμές για εμάς.

----------


## chip

Πριν 3 χρόνια που έφτιαξα μία πλακέτα με 4 Layer την κατασκεύασα στο www.eurocircuits.gr Η τιμή που μου έδιναν στην ελλάδα για την πλακέτα αυτή ήταν 2πλάσια έως 5πλάσια! Πάρε λοιπόν προσφορές από ελλάδα και σύνέκρινε και την τιμή της eurocircuits (ή και άλλον στο εξωτερικό) Μάλιστα η eurocircuits έχει και Online calculator που του βάζεις τα χαρακτηριστικά της πλακέτας που θα κατασκευάσεις (διαστάσεις, αριθμός Layer, κλπ) και σου λέει το κόστος της!
Στην ελλάδα γενικά θα είναι δύσκολο να βρείς καλές τιμές για να φτιάξεις πλακέτες σε μικρές ποσότητες! Ο λόγος είναι οτι ένα μεγάλο κομάτι του κόστους της πλακέτας έρχεται από τα πάγια έξοδα! (κατασκευή Film κλπ). Επίσης να σημειωθεί οτι ανεξάρτητα του πόσο μεγάλη είναι η πλακέτα τα πάγια έξοδα είναι τα ίδια. Αντίθετα σε εταιρίες όπως  η eurocircuits η πλακέτα που στέλνεις ομαδοποιείτε με άλλες. Δηλαδή στο ίδιο film με την πλακέτα τη δικια σου (δίπλα της) τυπώνουν και άλλες με αποτέλεσμα να μοιράζονται τα πάγια έξοδα. (στο τέλος κόβουν την τελική πλακέται και ο κάθε πελάτηε πέρνει τη δικιά του. Επίσης σε πλακέτες με πολλα Layer (4 και πάνω) πολλοί κατασκευαστές στην ελλάδα, δεν τις κατασκευάζουν οι ίδιοι γιατι δεν έχουν το κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό-τεχνογνωσία αλλα τις παραγγέλνουν σε εταιρίες όπως η eurocircuits και σου τις πουλάνε (δηλαδη σου παρέχουν υπηρεσίες για κάτι που μπορούσες να κάνεις μόνος σου).

Επίσης πλακέτες μέχρι 2 Layer χωρίς επιμεταλωμένες οπές μπορείς να φτιάξεις μόνο σου με αποχάλκωση. Απλά θα πρέπει αντί διαφάνειας να χρησιμοποιήσεις Film που θα τυπώσεις σε τυπογραφείο (περίπου 10 ευρο κοστίζει). Το τυπογραφείο για να σου την τυπώσει θα σουυ ζητήσει αρχείο pdf ή ps.

----------


## leosedf

H Circam δεν χρησιμοποιεί Films και μέθοδο etching οπως οι περισσότεροι αλλα μηχανήματα CNC πετυχαίνοντας έτσι μείωση στο κόστος κατασκευής και με πολύ καλή ποιότητα πλακέτας. Γι αυτό πρότεινα αυτή.

----------


## dal_kos

> Απλά θα πρέπει αντί διαφάνειας να χρησιμοποιήσεις Film που θα τυπώσεις σε τυπογραφείο (περίπου 10 ευρο κοστίζει). Το τυπογραφείο για να σου την τυπώσει θα σουυ ζητήσει αρχείο pdf ή ps.



Αυτο το "φιλμ" που το βρισκω και τι κανει?

----------


## chip

για 10cm*10cm και δύο όψεις ο circam θέλει 100 ευρώ που πιστεύω οτι είναι πολύ καλή τιμή για τα ελλήνικά δεδομένα.
Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν περιλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ, έξοδα αποστολής, και πόσες μέρες θα κάνει για εκτέλεση παραγγελίας.
Ο eurocircuits  θέλει για την ίδια πλακέτα 72,69 euro μαζί με τα έξοδα αποστολής (courier) και εκτέλεση παραγγελίας σε 10 ημέρες.

Το film απαιτείται όταν κατασκευάσεις πλακέτες με την κλασική μέθοδο της φωτοευαίσθητης πλακέτας. Το film αυτό στο τυπώνουν σε τυπογραφεία (τυπογραφεία που εκτυπώνουν αφίσες, βιβλία κλπ.). Το film είναι καλύτερο από τις εκτυπώσεις σε διαφάνεια (είτε inkjet, είτε Laser)  γιατί έχει πολύ-πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα από τις διαφάνεις που τυπόνονται σε υπολογιστή. Έχει πολύ καλύτερη ανάλυση δεν έχει καθόλου κοψίματα, δεν διακρίνονται καθόλου ακίδες από Pixel, έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη αντοχή σε γδαρσίες,  και είναι πραγματικά μαύρο που δεν το διαπερνούν οι υπεριώδεις. Το film αυτό τυπώνεται με ένα μηχάνημα που λέγεται fotoploter. Και οι εταιρίες που κατασκευάζουν τυπωμένα κυκλώματα χρησιμοποιούν film από fotoploter!! (όσες χρησιμοποιούν μέθοδο etching (οι περισσότερες))

----------


## leosedf

2-Layer PCB + Through Hole Plating + Solder Mask + Legend Printing  100 € !!!
(μεγέθη 10x10 έως 20x20 cm) 
 Γράφει μαζί με επιμεταλλωμένες οπές, solder mask (το χρώμα προστασίας) και legend (τις ζωγραφιές απο τα εξαρτήματα κλπ).
Στην περίπτωση που θέλεις σκέτη πλακέτα η τιμή πέφτει.

----------


## chip

Τα  Through Hole Plating + Solder Mask + Legend Printing τα θεωρώ αυτονόητα, αν φυσικά δίνει την δυνατότητα να μην τα βάλει και μειώσει το κόστος είναι καλό.  :Very Happy:  
Επίσης θεώρησα οτι η τιμή είναι για το 10x10 αν αναφέρεται και σε 20x20 τότε είναι πολύ καλή!  :Very Happy:

----------


## leosedf

Απ ότι βλέπω άλλαξαν τις τιμές και απο τα 100 έπεσε στα 50 για την 1 η 2 layer πλακέτα και στα 70 για την 4 layer πλακέτα.

----------


## savnik

> για 10cm*10cm και δύο όψεις ο circam θέλει 100 ευρώ που πιστεύω οτι είναι πολύ καλή τιμή για τα ελλήνικά δεδομένα.



Μιλάς για ένα δείγμα η για ποσότητα.
Γιατί αν είναι για ποσότητα θα παω για αυτοκτονία.
10χ10cm double layer τις παίρνω 3 € τις δέκα.

----------


## dal_kos

3 ευρω τις δεκα ή 3ευρω την  μια οταν παιρνεις δεκα? Για τι ποσοτητα μιλαμε?

----------


## savnik

> 3 ευρω τις δεκα ή 3ευρω την  μια οταν παιρνεις δεκα? Για τι ποσοτητα μιλαμε?



Τη μια

----------


## dal_kos

Μηπως μπορεις να πεις εταιρια?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλα μαλλον δεν βλέπετε οτι αυτή η προσφορά είναι για ΠΡΟΤΟΤΥΠΑ που έχουν solder mask, legend και επιμετάλλωση.
Δηλαδή ΜΙΑ πλακέτα, για παραπάνω είναι τελείως διαφορετικές οι τιμές.

----------


## stormwind

Εντάξει στην τελική είναι και τι ζητάει ο καθένας, άλλοι βολεύονται με τυρόπιτα και άλλοι γουστάρουν μουσακά  :Very Happy:  .
Αν την πλακέτα την θέλεις για να κάνεις τον χαβαλέ σου και να δοκιμάσεις κάτι ή έχει 5-10 γραμμές όλες κι όλες στο μισό πόντο η καθε μία δεν αξίζει να δώσεις 3-4 ευρώ παραπάνω για να πάρεις μία που θα σου μείνει.

----------


## chip

αν θέλεις απλά πράγματα για να πέξει το 555 δεν απευθύνεσε σε βιομηχανία την φτίαχνεις μόνος σου! (όχι για τα λεφτά αλλά για την ευεληξία και για να γλιτώσεις χρόνο)

----------


## stormwind

Αυτό εννοώ κι εγώ chip. Όταν πήγα να παραγγείλω πρώτη φορά πλακέτες στην Ελλάδα για να κάνω κάτι της προκοπής και με ρωτήσανε τις θέλεις και τρυπημένες;;;!!! λύθηκα στα γελιά γιατί όταν σπούδαζα έξω μου στέλναν πίσω τα σχέδια γιατι για παράδειγμα είχα ξεχάσει να περιλάβω την διάμετρο μια οπής από τις 100. Πλεόν αν είναι να κάνω κάτι απλό  το κάνω μόνος μου και αν έχω κάποιο project για RF ή ακόμα και απλή SMT board που τα tracks είναι πυκνά δίνω κάτι παραπάνω και την δίνω σε μια εταιρία της προκοπής γιατι αν είναι να την κάνω έξω με etching και μου βραχυκυκλώσει την βραχυκυκλώνω και μόνος μου  :Smile:

----------


## chip

Συμφωνώ! Σε ένα πράγμα μόνο έχω μία "ένσταση". Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το κάνει με etching (όλη η μαζική παραγωγή με etching γίνεται χωρίς προβλήματα), απλά να είναι σοβαρή η εταιρία και να το κάνει σωστά, διαφορετικά όπως λες και εσύ το βραχυκυκλώνω και μόνος.

----------


## stormwind

Έχεις δίκιο αλλά ξέρεις αν το πονάς το θέμα και σου χει φύγει η ψυχή να την σχεδιάσεις είσαι πάντα με το άγχος γιατί καμία δεν προσφέρει electrical test ειδικά για τις multilayer όπως στο εξωτερικό... 
Πάντως είδα στο site αυτής της circam.gr που έλεγε ο leosdf ότι έβαλαν τιμές και μου φαίνονται καλούτσικες

----------


## dal_kos

Οι τιμες της Circam ανανεωθηκαν παλι και τωρα πραγματικα πισευω πως ισως να αξιζει...

Στις τιμες που δινει το τυπωμενο αγοραζεις σκετη πλακετα κανονικα  :Shocked: 

Σκεφτομαι μηπως φτιαξω τις πλακετες για τον ενισχυτη μου εκει...

[Ερωτηση: Το soldermask ειναι αυτο το πρασινο που εχει απο πανω η πλακετα, σωστα]  :Question:

----------


## Danza

> Οι τιμες της Circam ανανεωθηκαν παλι και τωρα πραγματικα πισευω πως ισως να αξιζει...
> 
> [Ερωτηση: Το soldermask ειναι αυτο το πρασινο που εχει απο πανω η πλακετα, σωστα]



ναι αυτο το πράσινο ειναι... όντως πολύ φθηνό ειναι το Circam 3 ευρώ ετοιμη πλακέτα και 3,5 την αγοράζω εγώ σκέτη   :Shocked:

----------


## dal_kos

Παιδιά η circam έχει κλείσει? Το site της δεν ανοιγει...

----------


## moutoulos

> ... όντως πολύ φθηνό ειναι το Circam, 3 ευρώ ετοιμη πλακέτα και 3,5 την αγοράζω εγώ σκέτη



Γιαυτό έκλεισε ...  :Lol: 




> Παιδιά η circam έχει κλείσει? Το site της δεν ανοιγει...



Έχει κλείσει εδώ και κάνα δυο χρόνια ...

----------


## JOHNY+

Θα βρεθουν και αλλες εταιρειες που θα ριξουν τις τιμες , αρκει να γινουν γνωστες στο ευρυ κοινο .

----------


## mariosm

Αν λαβει καποιος υπ'οψη οτι μια γραμμη παραγωγης για πλακετα διπλης οψης κοστιζει γυρω στα 300000 ευρω, και αν υπολογισει οτι το μεγεθος της ελληνικης αγορας ειναι εντελως "αστειο", τοτε μπορεις να υπολογισεις αν μια Ελληνικη εταιρια μπορει να ειναι φθηνη και ποσο μπορει να ριξει τις τιμες.

----------


## gsmaster

κινα . -

http://www.pcbcart.com/

----------


## lastid

> Αν λαβει καποιος υπ'οψη οτι μια γραμμη παραγωγης για πλακετα διπλης οψης κοστιζει γυρω στα 300000 ευρω, και αν υπολογισει οτι το μεγεθος της ελληνικης αγορας ειναι εντελως "αστειο", τοτε μπορεις να υπολογισεις αν μια Ελληνικη εταιρια μπορει να ειναι φθηνη και ποσο μπορει να ριξει τις τιμες.



Δύο πράγματα μου έρχονται στο μυαλό:

1) 300000 Ευρώ είναι πολλά λεφτά. Μήπως αυτό ήταν το κόστος πριν από 10 ή 20 χρόνια? Κι ένα mainframe πριν είκοσι πέντε χρόνια κόστιζε εκατομμύρια και έκανε λιγότερα από το PC μου σήμερα.

2) "We didn't have the money, so we had to think." Ερνεστ Ράδερφορντ

----------


## mariosm

Δεν ειναι πολα τα λεφτα υπολογιζοντας μεσα τρυπανια και κοπτικα.
Αν δεις τρυπανια σαν αυτα:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6Sh6MZKP_c&feature=related"]YouTube - cnc pcb routing[/ame]
δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κοστιζουν λιγοτερο απο 40000 ευρω.

Πριν περιπου τρια χρονια ειχα στα χερια μου προταση για χρηματοδοτηση επενδυσης απο τραπεζα που υπολογιζε την επενδυση σε 300000 ευρω περιπου.

----------


## lastid

Μάριε, μπορεί και νά' χεις δίκιο.
Πάντως το software που φαίνεται στο video είναι γραμμένο σε Turbo Vision.
Άρα 10ετίας τουλάχιστον...  :Wink:

----------


## Lysandros

Γεια χαρα

Μαλλον αναφερεσαι σε συναρμολόγηση πλακέτας με υλικα tssop .
Ποσα κομματια ειναι ?.Αν ειναι λιγα σε συμφέρει να τα κανεις μονος 
σου .Κoιτα στο youtube εχει πολλα σχετικά videakia .
Εγω κανω πρωτότυπα σε .5 mm  pitch μονος μου και μετα για 
παραγωγή συνεργαζομαι με διαφορους εταιρείες φασόν.

----------

